# New 'round these parts



## robtmelvin (Mar 11, 2011)

I just joined and wanted to take a moment to say "hello" and introduce myself. My name is Bob and I'm a "returnee" to the world of modeling. I built a lot of models, mostly ships and planes, when I was a kid, but then drifted away from the hobby. As I remember, that had something to do with girls. Fast forward 30+ years and I'm recuperating from a serious injury to my left leg (crushed my left tib/fib). Two surgeries and their recovery time left me with a lot of time to surf the web. I knew I wouldn't be able to keep doing some of my more active hobbies and was looking for something a little more sedentary occupy my time. 

I just happened to come across some modeling sites and I was floored at how far the hobby has come. The builds I saw just knocked my socks off and I started looking into getting back into modeling. I surfed the web, joined some forums and took the plunge, starting back on ships, mostly in 1/350.

Fast forward another couple of years and my life long interest in WW 2 war planes took my modeling in that direction. I still build the occasional ship, but most of my modeling time is now devoted to the classic warbirds of WW 2, mostly USN and USAAF, but I'm interested in the planes of all of the combatants. I'll build up anything I find interesting, from fighters to transports, but I have a special weakness for the 4 engine heavies of the USAAF. 

I'm looking forward to meeting the folks here and seeing what folks are building. I'm also looking forward to learning from the good folks here 'cause I know I still have a lot to learn about the ins and outs of model war birds. Maybe I'll be able to pitch in my own tip or trick from time to time, and as my skills improve, post some pics of some of my birds.

Thanks for taking time to read this.

Bob


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bob! I get the impression you might fit in around here. We have a lot of exceptional model builders here who enjoy helping those of us who are still trying to catch up. I was out of it for almost 30 years also so. Oh, and feel free to post your models in the Post your stash thread in the model section.:thumbrigh:


----------



## imalko (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome Bob. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Bob, and welcome from England. There are a few of us who had a break from modelling for many years, so you're not alone. Look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Hello Bob, and welcome from England. There are a few of us who had a break from modelling for many years, so you're not alone. Look forward to seeing some of your work.


 
I second that, and I add my welcome to the asyl...forum, Bob. 

Cheers from me in Denmark,

Maria.


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bob now share some of your work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bob.


----------



## magnu (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum Bob


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard Bob...!


----------



## al49 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Bob,
welcome from Italy as well 
Alberto


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the family Bob.... I've returned to the hobby as well, after some 20+ years.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2011)

Bob, welcome to the forum, I just completed a 1/48 B-29 which is posted on "post your models" and "what's on the workbench"
Also please disregard BikerBabe, we are all perfectly normal everyday people here


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Bob, welcome. I'm one of those who took a long hiatus from the hobby as well. Looking forward to your participation.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2011)

There are many Retreads on this forum. And I am one of the Old Dogs learning new tricks. Down undah now, originally from CA. 
Your penance for joining in is to show some of your work, mate!

Bill


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Bob!

Is it me or does everybody seem to take a 30 year break from modelling?


----------



## robtmelvin (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys, thanks for the great "welcomes". I had poked around the forum as a guest for some time and decided that it was a friendly place for a guy like me. I see that I was definitely right in that assessment. As far as posting pics of some of my builds to date, most of them have wound up adorning my grandson's bedroom. I'm getting him involved in our hobby. He's only 7, so I'm bringing him along slowly, but he is getting the idea of things with some snap together kits we work on when he visits. I'm not sure that I'm ready to expose my shortcomings here just yet! LOL. But, I'm currently working on Eduard's 1/48 F6F-3 kit (about 50% of the way there) and if she turns out pretty decent I'll post some pics.

BTW, just how do I go about posting pics here? Each forum seems to have its own procedure for this. And, I gather I need to resize before posting. Is that right?

I'm looking forward to being a part of the community here and I want to be a good citizen of this forum. If I do misstep, I trust you guys to let me know! I don't get as much time at the bench as I'd like (I'm sure very few of us do) since life its own self tends to interfere. But, I'll do my best to be an active contributor here. Its great to have places like this where we can get together and show off our builds and lean from what others have done. A big change from when I was modeling as a youngster and my feedback and "guidance" consisted of what the other kids in my neighborhood who modeled were doing. That was just about the blind leading the blind!

Bob


----------



## al49 (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry, you are part of a big family.
I did static modelling when I was a teenager, then I had a 15 years stop.
When I was around 30 and my son was 7, I thought it could be nice to do something together, so I approached r.c. modelling (boats and gliders)
Nice, exciting, we had a lot of fun but the modeler virus infected me again. As the most pleasant part, for me, was to assembly kits, I switched to static airplanes (in 1:32 scale as this size was the closest to r.c. dimensions)
I did them for about 15 years then, when almost all the shelves in my flat were full, I decided to change for smaller subjects and I started doing figurines, like these







Three years ago, when I retired from business, I took the opportunity of having more free time, to start again with aircraft.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## robtmelvin (Mar 14, 2011)

Alberto, its funny that you started with RC. That had a lot to do with me getting back into the hobby. I had been looking around at various modeling web sites for some time, and while I was doing that I picked up an RC P.T. 109 (ProBoats) to play with along with my 7 year old grandson. After playing around with that for a while that's when the bug really but me hard to get back into static modeling. Started out with ships and have now very recently drifted over to airplanes. World War 2 war birds are a passion of mine going back to childhood. I couldn't tell you how many fighter planes and bombers I build when I was a kid that ended up "crashing" in my folk's yard! Of course, we weren't talking about $25.00 to $50.00 and up kits then either! I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed doing airplanes until I build my first one a short while back. Great fun and even 1/72 (though I usually build in 1/48 or larger) airplane kits are a lot easier for my middle aged eyes and less than rock steady hands to deal with than ships in 1/350 - especially the PE!

Small world, I suppose.

Bob


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Bob, oops, I spelled your name backwards.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Bob and welcome to the family


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 21, 2011)

G'day Bob, welcome mate, it's nice you wanted to join and look forward to seeing some of your builds


----------



## Peebs (Mar 21, 2011)

g'day Bob, welcome aboard


----------

